

Building trello.com for multiple devices - Brajeshwar
http://blog.fogcreek.com/building-trello-com-for-multiple-devices/

======
spazmaster
I'm surprised Trello doesn't support IE8. IE8 is the most IE popular browser
for now, and that won't change very fast. IE10 might be the first break in IE
legacy we'll see, with it's auto-update feature (thanks Chrome).

Google has announced to support the current version of 4 popular browsers and
the previous version, and we've adopted that as our policy as well. I guess
Trello has the luxury to be able to not support IE8, you lucky bastards ;)

~~~
mattmanser
I keep trying to decide if it's bravery or slight madness with their stated
goal of massive traction.

In the end I guess the target market probably won't be the kind of person who
has IE8 installed while unable to upgrade, the only downside I could see is if
you as a consumer wanted to use it with clients.

I'd also say Google's 'decision' is totally arbitrary and only meaningful in
relation to IE, more specifically support for IE7, don't copy them. What if MS
start releasing versions like firefox are now? FF also got some flack from
corporate clients who can't keep with the schedule. If a massive corporate
with XP machines who are unable to go past IE8 suddenly pops up on Google's
radar I wouldn't be surprised if that policy suddenly disappears when IE10
comes out.

~~~
spolsky
We are both brave and mad!

Just kidding.

Imagine a traffic chart. The x-axis is time. Trello will last for 20 years, so
imagine it going from 2011 to 2031.

The y-axis is usage. The numbers climb up and to the right. We think we can
get to 100 million. So imagine either a linear curve or geometric growth or
whatever you want, climbing from zero to 100,000,000.

Now think of the area under that curve.

What percentage of it is using IE 8?

Is it worth spending much money on them? Is it worth slowing down to build
something for a small group of users that will be gone anyway, and which are
only a tiny percentage of the overall usage of Trello over 20 years?

------
ceol
I just discovered this last night. Fooling around with Trello on my alt
monitor, I resized the page to a little under the iPad screen resolution and I
saw a new layout. Going down to the smallest size, it was now an iPhone-
friendly page.

I've started using Trello for personal projects and a little at work, and
finding this kind of stuff is awesome. Knowing I won't have to fiddle with
zooming in and out on my iPad/iPhone makes Trello a service I would love to
pay for.

------
tnorthcutt
Pretty impressive that this all happens with only one media query (two,
really, but the second is for print), and that's just for the high-res images.

------
smcguinness
Huge fan of the service and have enjoyed reading about the stack and other
insight on how Trello came to be. Keep that Up.

Quick question about how you are handling security for your API. Are you using
a 2-leg OAuth setup for your web requests? How do you handle the security of
having the "secret" in the code?

------
harrisreynolds
They must have created a request router based on the User-agent that pulls in
all the right stuff for various combinations of device/browser type. This
isn't hard to do, but very few take the time to do it. Nice.

~~~
shareme
Its not a request router ..one of the founders of the Mobile Monday stuff did
one a few years back, his was shelved because he could not figure out how to
support via ads though.

------
johnx123-up
Is it based on any responsive CSS frameworks? or just JavaScript?

~~~
Brajeshwar
Here is the full detail of the Tech Stack behind Trello -
<http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-trello-tech-stack/>

~~~
johnx123-up
I think that's old link (already did hit front page). But, I'm talking in
_this_ context.

